# Aborted EGD after anesthesia



## dkrisak (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't think I ever had this happen as we are a small outpatient clinic, but patient came in for her EGD and after anesthesia was administered, the EGD was called off because her blood pressure rose.  Do we bill the EGD with reduced service so we can recoup some of the anesthesia care or should we not bill it at all because the EGD was not even attempted?

Thank you!


----------



## capricew (Sep 19, 2013)

dkrisak said:


> I don't think I ever had this happen as we are a small outpatient clinic, but patient came in for her EGD and after anesthesia was administered, the EGD was called off because her blood pressure rose.  Do we bill the EGD with reduced service so we can recoup some of the anesthesia care or should we not bill it at all because the EGD was not even attempted?
> 
> Thank you!



If you are billing the physician services you would bill the intended procedure with mod -53

If you are billing for the facility, you would bill the intended procedure with mod -74
If you are billing for the anesthesiologist then bill 00740-74
I do not agree with modifier 52 - this modifier indicates that you did the procedure but did not complete all of the components required as described by the cpt code.

Good Luck!


----------

